# Router Table Miter Sled



## CGeorge1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi all,
I'm new to routing and just a DYIer, and am awaiting my newly purchased Woodpecker router table with the sidewinder router lift and the Super Fence.
I have been perusing the internet for advice about router sleds, and so far I am leaning towards the Woodpecker sled but one thing seems to be a recurring lack in the sleds I've reviewed, including the Woodpecker... they are all for coping and for cutting 90 degrees to the fence Am I missing something in understanding that there apparently is no need for a sled that will allow a miter angle to be set? I am asking this because I am in the midst of making a picture frame that is 1/2" thick material with 45 degree corner cuts. It dawned on me that perhaps it would be better to have small tongue and groove cuts, or overlaps, in the corners for better rigidity. Perhaps I'm making this harder than it should be and should just try to make something so I've come to the forum to ask the for your experienced advise. BTW: This is a pretty nice place to hank with like minded fans of woodworkers. Thanks in advance for any advise offered
George in SoCal


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've run mitred corners across a slotting cutter so that I could spline the corners together. For sleds I just use a piece of mdf and hold the piece against it and push it past the bit. Works perfect and costs nothing.


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

I haven't done it yet but as I see it if the sled fence is set at an angle to the sled itself you should be able to get a miter cut, Of course the work piece will have to be held securely against the miter fence (best using a good clamping device such as a hold-down. I can see it being used with a slot cutter to route for splines to join mitered corners.
I hope I have understood your question and provided a useful answer.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome. Well, that's the first I've ever heard of a router sled. What'll they think of next? I'd say just go ahead and make something. If it comes out right, great. If it doesn't come out right, it's a learning experience. My router table is homemade, and I have a plate that lifts out with the router, no fence, no bells, no whistles, and it does absolutely just what I want it to. Just try making something.


----------



## CGeorge1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Router Miter Sled Resolution*



Cherryville Chuck said:


> I've run mitered corners across a slotting cutter so that I could spline the corners together. For sleds I just use a piece of mdf and hold the piece against it and push it past the bit. Works perfect and costs nothing.


Hi Charles. Thanks for the thought. If I understood it correctly you just add a piece of MDF already cut to the miter angle you want then clamp down with your workpiece so the angle crossing the bit matches the work piece angle. Sounds like the answer I needed and after I get my table set I will attempt that fix. In my head it works fine


----------



## CGeorge1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Router Miter Sled Resolution*



JOAT said:


> Welcome. Well, that's the first I've ever heard of a router sled. What'll they think of next? I'd say just go ahead and make something. If it comes out right, great. If it doesn't come out right, it's a learning experience. My router table is homemade, and I have a plate that lifts out with the router, no fence, no bells, no whistles, and it does absolutely just what I want it to. Just try making something.


Hi Theo. Thanks for your reply, and I think Charles had the answer I was looking for... I don't need the have the sled set to a required angle, I can just make some pieces of MDF cut to the desired angle and clamp down with my work piece. As I mentioned in my reply to him, I will attampt that fix after I get my router table and set it up. Again, thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## CGeorge1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Router Miter Sled Resolution*



stanzee said:


> I haven't done it yet but as I see it if the sled fence is set at an angle to the sled itself you should be able to get a miter cut, Of course the work piece will have to be held securely against the miter fence (best using a good clamping device such as a hold-down. I can see it being used with a slot cutter to route for splines to join mitered corners.
> I hope I have understood your question and provided a useful answer.


Hi Stan, Thanks for the suggestion. You are correct in your assumption that if the sled fence is set to an angle that should work, but in all my searching I haven't seen a reasonably priced sled with an adjustable fence. That's why I posed the question to the forum. Another member, Charles, gave me what I believe is the answer and if it works, it doesn't cost me a ton of money.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Actually, I just hold it against the leading edge of the mdf or ply. If you are having trouble keeping it from sliding, you can clamp it to the pusher piece although that usually isn't a problem becasue it is always good to run it by the bit for a second, finishing pass. By putting the sled (pusher is a better descriptive) behind your piece, you also get a little protection against grain blowout.


----------



## CGeorge1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Router Miter Sled Resolution*



Cherryville Chuck said:


> Actually, I just hold it against the leading edge of the mdf or ply. If you are having trouble keeping it from sliding, you can clamp it to the pusher piece although that usually isn't a problem because it is always good to run it by the bit for a second, finishing pass. By putting the sled (pusher is a better descriptive) behind your piece, you also get a little protection against grain blowout.


Hi Chuck,

Again thanks. I like the idea of clamping the piece just as added safety insurance against the project board moving or jumping out of position and the added time to do this is not something I am concerned with because this is a hobby and not a production business process.
Based on your original suggestion, I plan on making several MDF templates and putting those against the "pusher" first, then the project piece. This will allow the MDF to prevent the blow out possibility.

Also the Woodpecker router sled I am considering has channels in place for me to put workpiece clamps.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

George, the miter sled like so many other excellent jigs and fixtures were all designed by Bob Rosendahl of the Router Workshop. Copies of Bob's designs are for sale by many companies like the one you mentioned; Rockler, Woodcraft and MLCS also offer versions of Bob's designs. Bob and Rick taught us to "Keep it simple" and I agree. You will find many examples of their ideas on the forums.


----------



## CGeorge1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Router Miter Sled Resolution*



Mike said:


> George, the miter sled like so many other excellent jigs and fixtures were all designed by Bob Rosendahl of the Router Workshop. Copies of Bob's designs are for sale by many companies like the one you mentioned; Rockler, Woodcraft and MLCS also offer versions of Bob's designs. Bob and Rick taught us to "Keep it simple" and I agree. You will find many examples of their ideas on the forums.


Thanks Mike... Nice factoid about the origin of the sled design. Aside from peer recognition I hope he found some other compensation commensurate with his design value.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

14 years of The Router Workshop TV show on PBS, Oak Park Ltd. is the company Bob founded and just last year they stopped producing woodworking products. They sold thousands of Router Workshop router tables not to mention the many jigs and fixtures. Here are a couple of photos.


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

CGeorge1 said:


> Hi Stan, Thanks for the suggestion. You are correct in your assumption that if the sled fence is set to an angle that should work, but in all my searching I haven't seen a reasonably priced sled with an adjustable fence. That's why I posed the question to the forum. Another member, Charles, gave me what I believe is the answer and if it works, it doesn't cost me a ton of money.


Actually that is what I really meant (add a piece). Didn't make that clear in my explanation, sorry.

That way a push block with the angle attached can be pushed along the fence and that is it.


----------



## CGeorge1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Miter Sled update*



stanzee said:


> Actually that is what I really meant (add a piece). Didn't make that clear in my explanation, sorry.
> 
> That way a push block with the angle attached can be pushed along the fence and that is it.


Hi to all. This is an update to my original post. I decided to purchase the Incra 1000SE with the Incra miter sled. I am awaiting it's delivery, which is supposed to be later next week.
My decision was based upon multiple positive reviews about its accuracy to cut or route at set angles. The big "plus" for me was the fact that I could also use it on my table saw so it would serve on that as well as the router table.
Gaps in my previous work always bugged me to no end and I attribute this to the fact that I used to be a machinist and dealt in thousandths of an inch so when I see a 1/64th gap in a corner angle it drives me crazy!
I am almost finished with assembly of my new Woodpecker router table and I bought a new DeWalt Router 618 to go with the router lift. (Spent hours of reading reviews and looking at responses here in the router forum and came to the conclusion that nothing is perfect and it was time to bite the bullet and make a purchase).
I now have plenty of arrows and need to teach myself how to be the Indian to use them as they should be used. Can't wait!


----------

